# Help ID?



## SFLguy (May 16, 2015)

Can anyone help me ID this plant? It is supposedly from Brazil but I'm not sure where beyond that. Here's the bloom









Thanks again for the help


----------



## JeanLux (May 16, 2015)

Some Maxillaria!? Jean


----------



## SFLguy (May 16, 2015)

Yeah, it looked like a couple maxillaria I saw online but none quite fit


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2015)

I thought Maxillaria, also.


----------

